# Metzendorf Camper



## mcatron (Dec 1, 2007)

I have found very little information about Metzendorf campers. I read a year or so ago that they were manufactured until about 1963/64. The Metzendorf I am working on has an MFG date of 9/70.
Is there a source for Metzendorf history/information anywhere? I am mainly curious as to the last year of manufacture. Thanks!


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 1, 2007)

Re: Metzendorf Camper

Check out the forum on this site http://www.mikenchell.com/


----------

